# Knife bling



## RonB (Mar 22, 2019)

I have 3 more pieces of equipment I need to move into the new wood shop, and I will be ready to start making stock removal knives. I took a stock removal class last Saturday, so I have that blade ready to put a handle on. I also have a blade I purchased some time ago from Robin Dalman. And I have an unfinished blank from Dave Martell.

There is plenty of wood stacked in my shop, (see this thread). Now I need to get a little bling, (such as mosaic pins and liners), for these upcoming projects. I know of a few retailers like Alpha and USA Knife, but am wondering if any suppliers stand out from the rest.

I will be doing stock removal for now, and mostly shorter knives until I have some skill developed. Here is the blade from the class I took.







Thanx for any info you care to share ~ Ron


----------



## RDalman (Mar 22, 2019)

I have bought from and been happy customer with knifekits and jantz - https://www.knifemaking.com/Default.asp


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 22, 2019)

I use a few different places online and a local shop to me in North Georgia.

https://www.alphaknifesupply.com/
https://newjerseysteelbaron.com/
https://pops-knife-supply.myshopify.com/
https://www.combatabrasives.com/
http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php
https://www.knifemaking.com/
https://www.oldetownecutlery.com/


----------



## RonB (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanx for the info guys.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 24, 2019)

Knife and gun finishing supplies are famous for their wood stabilizing service but also sell other knife stuff:
www.knifeandgun.com

Maker material supply sells a bunch of stuff plus Hitachi steel:
www.makermaterialsupply.com


----------

